# arp command



## mahbub (Feb 7, 2007)

hello everybody.......................
i hv a question today............
How can i find the MAC address of other computers in my network or remote network using arp command in LINUX machine............?????


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Use arp -a (from a terminal) This will only give the MAC address of the device connected to your computer.
Or if your computers are on a router, login to your router. Most routers have a web based configuration tool that will give a status page. For example my linksys AG241 combined adsl router/modem has a status page for the network and lists the MAC address of all devices on my local network


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

It is easy enough to find the MAC address of another machine on your own network by simply pinging their IP and then looking up their MAC address received via arp by going _ip neigh show_.


----------

